# groomer while in heat?



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

Lilly is in heat. I am going to get her, her little female surgery just haven't done it yet and it really hasn't been a big deal when she was in heat. This is her 2nd heat. Anyway I am assuming that groomers do not want to take a dog in heat. This is a silly question I am sure but... How long do they stay in heat to where I won't be able to bring her in to get groomed??
thanks


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Lilly is in heat. I am going to get her, her little female surgery just haven't done it yet and it really hasn't been a big deal when she was in heat. This is her 2nd heat. Anyway I am assuming that groomers do not want to take a dog in heat. This is a silly question I am sure but... How long do they stay in heat to where I won't be able to bring her in to get groomed??
> thanks[/B]


You definitely do NOT want to bring her to the groomer while she is in heat. Awful mistakes happen and unless you want an unwanted litter of mixed breed pups your best bet is to keep her at home under a watchful mommy eye.

May I kindly ask why you have let her have 2 heats if you never intended to breed her? Just curious.....and how old is she?


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

She will stay in heat for approximately three weeks. You can take her to the groomer after that, but I wouldn't have her groomed her while she's in heat...as Sassy's mommy said, there is too big a chance of something bad happening.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh I agree, nobody will watch your baby like you will. I would never trust anyone with that responsibility, wait a good month before taking her in.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

Well a lot of things at the same time really. Originally she was going to have it done this past summer and my husbands grandma died and it was the same day as the funeral so we reschedualed it. Then the second time we had it scheduled my daughter ended up in the hospital with major kidney infections and high fevers and such so again we didn't make it to the apt. Then all the bills hit for my daughter and her tests and scans and the meds that she ended up being on and finding out there was perminent damage and all sorts of problems and to be honest that was costing me about $300 a month and I just couldn't afford it. Then came christmas and she needs to get shots as of this week so I figured we will do it all at the same time so we will be getting her in later this month (our vet hopefully will have openings ) So I was thinking I would take her to get groomed and then her surgery and shots and I also want to have one of thos chips put in her all at the same time.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. I can't even begin to imagine how very difficult that is for you to be going through.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess from all the tests and such it started as a birth defect which caused infections. She will be on meds for a vary long time and tests every 3-6 months if there are no problems or infections. At some point she will have surgeries but for now we wait intill she is older. Thank you for your concern. It is something that we think of daily but are learning to live with. 

It is time for lilly to have her little surgery because with everything else I do not want an unexpected litter. She is a wonderful pet and I love her to pieces but she also is not a breeding quality pup. 

If I am correct they do not do the surgery while they are in heat either correct?

thanks


----------

